# how much are percocet worth



## ownagexD (Jun 26, 2008)

500 mg pills


----------



## dr.greenthumb85 (Jun 26, 2008)

pill like that around here go for 25 a piece, but imo selling pills is always a bad idea people were always getting caught, but that was back in highschool/college days. a few years ago.


----------



## ownagexD (Jun 26, 2008)

ok thanks man


----------



## GREENBUD (Jun 26, 2008)

*STAY AWAY FROM THE PILLS!!!!!* yOU WILL GET HOOKED BEFORE YOU KNOW IT. SMOKE MORE POT. BEEN THERE DONE THAT NEVER ENDS GOOD. *STAY AWAY FROM THE PILLS!!!!! *


----------



## dr.greenthumb85 (Jun 26, 2008)

GREENBUD said:


> *STAY AWAY FROM THE PILLS!!!!!* yOU WILL GET HOOKED BEFORE YOU KNOW IT. SMOKE MORE POT. BEEN THERE DONE THAT NEVER ENDS GOOD. *STAY AWAY FROM THE PILLS!!!!! *


aggreed.....


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Jun 26, 2008)

spent 3 yrs being a bitch to opiates. started with Vicodin....then to Percs then i sold my soul and spent the next 2 yrs snortin 80mg oc's. couldn't even make a cup of coffee till i had an 80 in me. NO WAY TO LIVE MY FRIEND. they will hook you in a heartbeat....take your life away. made up my mind it was quit or die and have been clean since apr of last year. weeeeeeeeeeeeeed.....is the answer. without it its scary thinkin where i may be. flush em down the toilet my friend. not only do you not wanna start a habit, you really don't want those kinda people around you.


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got some friends that were caught up on OC 80's, one sold them among other things, $300 a day habit snorting, for about 6months, was busted, went into withdrawel, had one of his lungs collapse, and a number of other complications. He's still in the slammer, really the only thing thats saved his life was getting popped, bad but true.

My other friend was in art school as a painter, couldn't even get himself to class at all, was kicked out......he was recently kicked out of his home after moving back in with his parents, why?, because he was caught steeling money from his parents for his OC addiction.

Another OD because he was addicted to oxy and was taking antidepressants for depression, never woke up.

Don't do OC its not worth it, withdrawel once from a nice weekend and you'll be done with it.

I've done it before, feels great at the time, get the nods and try not to pass out.....Then you withdrawel and every cell in your body cringes from anything touch/sound/movement/light. Every one of your senses will ache like none other.

I still occasionally take a 512 or something that does me perfect, but 2weeks apart or more always.....opiates arn't to be fk'd with


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2008)

500mg percs??? I dont think they are 500mg, when i had my wisdom teeth pulled I had a bottle full of perc tens and they fucked me up after eating three or four. Multiply that feeling by over 100.... I dont think you would live to see the end of that night

Tom


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 26, 2008)

IIRC perc 512's have 5mg oxy and 500mg acetemenophin, it makes it time released, so that 500mg is probobly the time release.

If its the 512 then iirc $3-$4/each.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jun 26, 2008)

its not a 500mg percocet its 500mg acetemenophane (spelling)
percocetes have oxycodone and acetemenophane 5, 7.5 and 10 maybe compound 15s or some other sizes lbut they are wrth about $.5 per mg of oxycodone so 10s for 5


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> its not a 500mg percocet its 500mg acetemenophane (spelling)
> percocetes have oxycodone and acetemenophane 5, 7.5 and 10 maybe compound 15s or some other sizes lbut they are wrth about $.5 per mg of oxycodone so 10s for 5


 set em str8 on them prices.


----------



## southeastbud (Jun 26, 2008)

Leave pills alone,been there got hooked... Pills are the worst drug to detox off of, withdrawal symtoms are awful.My dr. was giving me 120 Lortab 10's every month and it didnt take long before i was hooked.Fuck a pain pill .


----------



## MrFishy (Jun 26, 2008)

About a buck a mg of the OxyCodone ingredient ONLY, so 5 bucks . . . and all that crap'll take all the things you enjoy and make them just another hassle. 
And for those of you who don't know, methadone is more addicting than most any of this other crap, and the withdrawal from same can last f o r e v e r . . . ie: you may never regain pleasure from anything again, except for good pot.


----------

